# Salalah goats from Oman



## Naef hajaya (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the spots.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

Some of them are really beautiful goats, and I love the size of them.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh I love them!


----------



## xa.logan (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like those. They'd probably do great in New Mexico.  Are they milking goats?


----------

